# '05 needs new control arms?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm the original owner of a 6-speed 2005 GTO with nearly 100k on the odometer. Took the car to the dealer today for two things: 1) Alignment's out again; and 2) a mushy clutch pedal accompanied by notchy/balky gear changes.

My service guy just called and delivered the news: On the alignment problem, I need two new control arms ($500 each) and two insulators ($425 each). Apparently, you can't just replace the worn-out bushings on the control arms--you have to get the entire part. On the clutch issue, my clutch master cylinder's leaking and needs to be replaced ($425).

I've had this same service writer for years and he's been good to me, so I do trust him. And I'll tell you that the front end HAS been kinda "floaty" lately. It just surprised me to learn that replacing worn bushings means buying the entire control arm, plus the insulators. Does that seem right?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I assume you are referring to the front control arms. The bushings are preinstalled in the control arms. You can buy aftermarket control arms from Pedders or Whiteline that include the bushings/ball joints for something like $300-400 for the pair. Or, you can just replace the bushings/ball joints albeit with some work. I've replaced my front ones as well only because it seemed easier than just replacing the bushings.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Correct--front control arms. Thanks for the info. Sounds like the price the dealer quoted is in the ballpark. I guess . . . it is what it is.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Are these covered under warranty? If not, buy aftermarket. You should be able to get the front control arms for about $300 for the pair which includes all new poly bushings and ball joints. Don't spend $500 each if it's coming out of your pocket. Whiteline Control Arm - Complete Lower Arm Assembly, 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO [WA130A] - $405.28$296.91 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

If you don't mind the labor, you can just buy aftermarket poly bushings for about $100. In my case, I bought a used pair of control arms for $50, and bought new ball joints ($90) and bushings (less than $100) and just swapped the control arms myself.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Also, what insulators are you referring to? Strut mounts? If so, you can get a pair with bearings for about $150. Again, don't buy OE if it's coming out of your pocket.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

You're definitely handier mechanically than I am, Steamwalker. I'll share the website you sent with my service guy, just to see if I can get a better deal. Not sure what he meant by "insulators," but he said they're about the size of a coffee can lid.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Got the car back and it's driving GREAT. Didn't realize how much the front suspension had changed over the years. Same goes for the clutch--the sweet spot is back where it's supposed to be, and shifting is again a pleasure.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

What did you end up doing?


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I let the dealer go ahead and fix it. By the time on got on the Forum and asked about it, they'd already ordered the parts. They've been good to me, so I said to go ahead and fix it. Besides, my service writer found some creative ways to discount the whole thing, AND I got a free loaner vehicle for two days.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's not that I think your mechanic would rip you off, it's just I know how much OEM parts cost for this car. 9 times of out 10, aftermarket will be cheaper.


----------

